# pregnant guppy and best breeding setup - #2



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Taken few days later. 
One of the female gave birth and the
Fry were moved to a breeding box temporarily:


https://youtu.be/Ap2q1EUMvNA


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Due to youtube issue with annotations, recommended to watch on non mobile device.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

What type of breeder box are you using? Many imped water flow and the resulting water quality in the box is harmful. You may want to get another 10gal to use as a rearing tank. The fry will grow much faster and if you use live baby brine shrimp will be big enough to place with the parents in 2-3 weeks. When I bred guppys I used a 10gal with water, heater, sponge filter rated for 40gal and that was it. I raised the fry in these tanks as you can siphon the excess food and waste without sucking up fry and fry can typically find and consume food much nore easily.


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm using the breeding box for the first week, it much more convenient to feed the fry and make them stronger than i release them back to the maun tank where they hide between the plants until they get bigger


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I just got a new breeder box for my wild bettas, because the one you have in the video is quite small. 
White GL 1 Ziss EZ Breeder 2 4L Guppy Breeding Box | eBay

Mine obviously is not the guppy breeder. They are the same size, and can safely hold much more fry. Plus the bottom is a fine mesh and the airstone being plastic lasts. It also allows more water movement than the traditional ones so you can keep the fry in there a tad longer.


----------



## fishy100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice!! Never seen this before


----------

